# promar 200 vs pro x 300



## chitown painter (Feb 8, 2012)

With all the increases at sw, i have been thinking of trying out the kilz prox 300 line at home depot. i was in the store the other day and the guy at the paint desk said that prox rolls out similar to promar, hides just as well and the recoat time is 1/2 the time. I’m paying 17 a gal for promar flat and the prox semi is 17 on the shelf before the discount I would get. So has anyone used kilz prox 300? If it is as good as they say, it would save me some time and money.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Give it a whirl and let us know.


----------



## firegrog (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you buy enough to leverage your local SW supplier into giving you a better deal on the paint? I buy several hundred gallons a month and am able to keep my pricing low because I buy in bulk, i threatened to go to Home Depot and Menards for comparable products and they cut me a better deal. i have shopped many products and the SW prods always seems to be the most consistent.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

chitown painter said:


> With all the increases at sw, i have been thinking of trying out the kilz prox 300 line at home depot. i was in the store the other day and the guy at the paint desk said that prox rolls out similar to promar, hides just as well and the recoat time is 1/2 the time. I&#146;m paying 17 a gal for promar flat and the prox semi is 17 on the shelf before the discount I would get. So has anyone used kilz prox 300? If it is as good as they say, it would save me some time and money.


I tried the stuff head to head and the hide was horrible in the 300, the 100 looked okay after two coats. Try sherscrub flat if you like the kilz 300, I'm sure you'll get better pricing and better results.


----------



## chitown painter (Feb 8, 2012)

no i dont buy enough to leverage them. i usually only spend about 8k in paint a year. i mainly paint in the winter and do roofing and sidding in the spring, summer, and fall. what does everyone think about the stuff that menards has here in the midwest?


----------



## chitown painter (Feb 8, 2012)

i have been looking at conoco as well. thats what menards carries as a contractor grade


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

chitown painter said:


> i have been looking at conoco as well. thats what menards carries as a contractor grade


Made by sw, talk to your store or if you want pm me since your from Chicago and I can talk to the store for you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chitown painter said:


> i have been looking at conoco as well. thats what menards carries as a contractor grade


 Dont know anything about there topcoats but i know they do carry the best primers Zinnsers.I know menards claim they have a topcoat paint that you can paint right over dirt with.My brother says why invest in that some people paint over dirt regardless of what brand.I'm fortunate to have a HD riht across from them.Can't go wrong there.:no:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used a conoco paint for a remodeler contractor on a redone knockdown textured ceiling. 

It was adequate for a ceiling (vaulted). I would have be hesitant to use it full time on walls.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chitown painter said:


> With all the increases at sw, i have been thinking of trying out the kilz prox 300 line at home depot. i was in the store the other day and the guy at the paint desk said that prox rolls out similar to promar, hides just as well and the recoat time is 1/2 the time. I’m paying 17 a gal for promar flat and the prox semi is 17 on the shelf before the discount I would get. So has anyone used kilz prox 300? If it is as good as they say, it would save me some time and money.


I've tried a few gallons so far I like it, better than the regular Promar 200 You can get Kilz PRO 300 for $ 13.57 with the contractor discount. give it a try.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We switched to kilzpro 330. Dont use pm 200 anymore. Kilz better price better product.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I used the 310. Someone is telling lil lies. Pretty sure I have some 200 flat Dover White in the back. Lets see 200 Dover over red.


----------



## chitown painter (Feb 8, 2012)

well i tried the 300 dead flat for a ceiling yesterday and the stuff covered really well. 

nephew sherwin. you sure, you tired the prox 300. it rolled out pretty much the same as promar 200 and i actually think it covered better. 

plus the sales guys at the pro desk gave me 20% on all liquids in the department. so my gallon price is 13 and change. i might have to take a look at the other paints they carry. i have used the glidden paints before and they are garbage. never really used the behr stuff. i always heard it was to thick and sagged all the time. has that aspect of their paint changed? 

i usually use aura for my higher end jobs but its to costly. hows the ultra? I noticed the price just dropped on it, which im sure it will go back up some time soon. when i talked to the same store employee that recommended the prox, he seemed to have drank the cool-aide a little to much telling me how ultra was the greatest thing ever. I checked the new consumer reports and it rated about equal with aura. what do you guys think? i think next time im in the store ill have to buy a gallon of one of their oops paint. they seem to have plenty of those available their.


----------



## peebles (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been using ProX for the past month and have been highly satisfied. PM200 was always my paint of choice, but I am finding that I can now win bids with the lower cost, same or slightly better quality paint and still get my premium for labor. I just bid a basement job. My competition came in at $1,200 with ProMar200. I came in at $1,200 with ProX, but landed the job being $100+ higher on the labor portion of my bid. I think it's a smart business decision.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

firegrog said:


> Do you buy enough to leverage your local SW supplier into giving you a better deal on the paint?


What they do is instead of dropping price they tell you they can get that price...but on a different product that's similar in the SW line.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Imo the pro x 300 is better,just wish it came in lowsheen/matte.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

this is the topic that never goes away. 
all i can say is that you should match the product with the job. if you are bidding on the "cheap" use cheap. if you are bidding on the"best" use the best. 
as for Conco just use primer it is much the same.
the paint part of a bid should be about 10% of the total bid. would you tell your client that you are using a gallon of paint at 13$ for a repo sure, but a HO??
or as the last client i talked to about the kilz-pro " I want paint not primer"
sorry for the rant been a bad day


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

madochio said:


> this is the topic that never goes away.
> all i can say is that you should match the product with the job. if you are bidding on the "cheap" use cheap. if you are bidding on the"best" use the best.
> as for Conco just use primer it is much the same.
> the paint part of a bid should be about 10% of the total bid. would you tell your client that you are using a gallon of paint at 13$ for a repo sure, but a HO??
> ...


Dont be so sure it won't go away. They won't be the first large national brand that ate thier own words or lost thier shine. Can you say Sears? Kodak, Chrysler or GM and many many more to numerous to list. Thier is more competition in this business than some rich executives making all the "right" decisions want to admit. They can't buy them all. Thats been proven already. Haha


----------



## crawforj45 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Promar 200 vs Kilz 300... coming soon*

I had plans to use Promar 200 for a couple of rooms until my co-worker told me another guy he works for STOPPED using Promar 200 all together because the cut in from the ceiling and paint from the roller simply DID NOT blend properly, he used the term "the walls looked framed." 

So I went to Home Depot to check out some prices and that's when I discovered this new line of interior latex from Kilz. At $18 a gallon (excluding any discount) that's cheaper than what I'm getting the Promar 200 for, so it drew my interest. That's what lead me here. 

After checking out a few posts I figure I will give it a try. I'll be sure to post my results. The walls are freshly primed new drywall, so it will be as good a test as any with the color being a solid grey that I'm putting on. 2 coats are expected.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

We use the Promar 200 on these foreclosures we are doing.
Seems to cover pretty good? 6140 flat

I'm a noob trying to learn and save $$. First one I used masterhide and it sucked so bad. You learn I guess....

My rep is steering me towards property solutions?
Anyone using that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> We use the Promar 200 on these foreclosures we are doing.
> Seems to cover pretty good? 6140 flat
> 
> I'm a noob trying to learn and save $$. First one I used masterhide and it sucked so bad. You learn I guess....
> ...


Kilz Pro-X 300 line is good. Give it a try, I have used all sheens so far. Not bad for a $15ish a gallon after discount and tax.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

crawforj45 said:


> I had plans to use Promar 200 for a couple of rooms until my co-worker told me another guy he works for STOPPED using Promar 200 all together because the cut in from the ceiling and paint from the roller simply DID NOT blend properly, he used the term "the walls looked framed."


I noticed this on my last job...very slight difference! It was a darker colour and I didn't box the paint:wallbash: I've used a lot of this product and never noticed anything in the past. Will keep my eye on this for next time, but I'm guessing between the paint store and my lack of boxing is the slight variation I was seeing.
Btw, it was ProMar 200 Zero voc.


----------



## crawforj45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kilz 300 worked great. It covered in two coats and went a long way, using only 3 gallons on a job that at first glance looked like it could take 5. 

It passed the test and will be my go to vs Promar 200, especially considering the price. 

I heard today that the Promar 200 that leaves the walls looking "framed" has to do with whether its the Zero VOC paint or not, but the guy who explained it to me wasn't sure which one did it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Duh, I have been using the pro-mar 400, I can't even provide decent feedback c'mmaaan!

I'm learning, thank you for the kilz-300 recommendation I'm going to try it on our next one. Have a couple exteriors before our next interior..


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Which is better....

1984 Ford ranger or 1985 Chevy S-10

They both suck 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Which is better....
> 
> 1984 Ford ranger or 1985 Chevy S-10
> 
> ...


says the benjamin moore pimp. i'm sure that you are totally unbiased.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Xmark said:


> says the benjamin moore pimp. i'm sure that you are totally unbiased.


Not so fast he didn't throw in the 85 Dodge Dakota which would be Super Spec.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xmark said:


> says the benjamin moore pimp. i'm sure that you are totally unbiased.


Not biased. I'm a paint snob.  HUGE difference.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually like promar 200 and I like superspec.

I don't like compact trucks a little bit.

I'm a truck snob.


----------



## cmortimer (Nov 18, 2012)

Roof Cleaning said:


> We use the Promar 200 on these foreclosures we are doing.
> Seems to cover pretty good? 6140 flat
> 
> I'm a noob trying to learn and save $$. First one I used masterhide and it sucked so bad. You learn I guess....
> ...


I work at sherwin Williams and property solutions is a good product plus the semi gloss has a new look to it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cmortimer said:


> I work at sherwin Williams and property solutions is a good product plus the semi gloss has a new look to it.


What would be the price range for someone that does roof cleaning? $ 30-$ 40 a gallon. After 4 price increases a year. It'll end up costing the same as Emerald. :no:


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

No ****!

I'm a roof cleaner and a licensed painter! I should get a great discount haha...

SW is expensive, but I do like the paint. Compared to Color Wheel, the exterior paint is better IMO. I wonder what I pay compared to some of you vets...

PM-400 was around 16 I think.


----------



## mcgavinj (Nov 21, 2012)

There's more to a gallon of paint than price isn't there? Would you count on a place like HD for color consistency, service, or product and industry expertise? I'd much rather put my trust in a professional paint store than a big box.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MacGyver feel free to post an introduction.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mcgavinj said:


> There's more to a gallon of paint than price isn't there? Would you count on a place like HD for color consistency, service, or product and industry expertise? I'd much rather put my trust in a professional paint store than a big box.


You should fit in with at least 50% of the painters here...


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

It pains me to say it but Kilz got this one right. Pretty decent coverage and workability for the price. Colors are somewhat limited but I like their neutrals. Its our go to paint for most of our rentals now. Dealing with HD is the only downfall to the pro-x 300 IMO.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I agree. Their service is not the greatest.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone new to site so be gentle. First let me say I am not a paint snob, I will never lose a contract over a paint brand though on some I may ask them to sign a waver. Let me say up front I have never used Kilz paint. I have used their primer, old oil based-good, new products not so good. My question is this when you have a problem with your paint from HD or the blue store and you go back with some questions about why this is happening and the guy your talking to was working in the flower section till yesterday where do you go from there.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Toolnut said:


> Hi everyone new to site so be gentle. First let me say I am not a paint snob, I will never lose a contract over a paint brand though on some I may ask them to sign a waver. Let me say up front I have never used Kilz paint. I have used their primer, old oil based-good, new products not so good. My question is this when you have a problem with your paint from HD or the blue store and you go back with some questions about why this is happening and the guy your talking to was working in the flower section till yesterday where do you go from there.


Can we keep him? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 You are not allowed to have a second account and thank yourself. Please comply with the rules.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Promar 200 is my new wall paint. I tried Promar 400 for the first time on a ceiling this week. Works good. Covered nice. No lap marks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Promar 200 is my new wall paint. I tried Promar 400 for the first time on a ceiling this week. Works good. Covered nice. No lap marks
> 
> View attachment 13567


was it 400 zero?

I had bad times with the original 400.

200 zero is my goto. Although I prefer the new regal.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like 200 zero just used 16 gal of the stuff hides and levels nice i think better then the old 200


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm surprised by all the pros here that use 200
That paint is garbage,,,,has zero integrity.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

high fibre said:


> I'm surprised by all the pros here that use 200
> That paint is garbage,,,,has zero integrity.


Coming from a guy that says Regal is no good. Forget "integrity", lets talk about "credibility".:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd never suggest regal to a customer,,,never have in 22 years.
I've used it,,,,,,and I'm no big fan.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Isn't regal a soon to be extinct dinosaur?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

high fibre said:


> I'd never suggest regal to a customer,,,never have in 22 years.
> I've used it,,,,,,and I'm no big fan.


Tell me, what do you suggest to a customer?


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Tell me, what do you suggest to a customer?


Good question. New thread coming up.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

high fibre said:


> Isn't regal a soon to be extinct dinosaur?


 Perhaps.It will never be a behr!:no:


----------

